# Help with the usual rates.



## ObuckiO (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello forum. It's my first post on Roofing Talk and would like to ask some info on pay rates. 
I've been offered a foreman job from a roofing company who we've sub'ed off of awhile. I only worked by the hour since i drove the dump truck, measuring, woodwork and the left hand man of the previous foreman. Now, he has taken another job out of state, I've been offered his job(with his crew, or if else, find my own), but, I think he paid them pretty cheap. I myself, would like to know the fair pay scale to breakdown in a nutshell. 
i.e.- A walkable 25 square tear-off and replacement. Your typical so to speak "easy" roof. 

I was wondering if $40 per sq. to tear off, and $40 a sq. to install was a good deal, cheap or do I even pay that much to tear-off. 

I know what the boss breaks it down to(my pay), but would like some advice on paying and keeping a good crew. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Forum is infested with spam. I don't believe it is worth posting here any longer.

Are you a sub or employee or the crazy illegal hybrid of the two that roofers like to use? 

Pay by the square should reflect pay by the hour. If you are paying your employees let's say $20 per hour. If a job is half hour rip, half hour install, that's $40 a square. Now you have to add on your burdens and over head. I don't know what yours are but for mine I fugure 1.75 to break even. It's possible your break even is less because IL has very high WC for roofers. Don't be ashamed to make a profit.


----------



## ObuckiO (Jun 15, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> Forum is infested with spam. I don't believe it is worth posting here any longer.
> 
> Are you a sub or employee or the crazy illegal hybrid of the two that roofers like to use?
> 
> Pay by the square should reflect pay by the hour. If you are paying your employees let's say $20 per hour. If a job is half hour rip, half hour install, that's $40 a square. Now you have to add on your burdens and over head. I don't know what yours are but for mine I fugure 1.75 to break even. It's possible your break even is less because IL has very high WC for roofers. Don't be ashamed to make a profit.


Thanks for the reply. 
Yeah, these spam bots are annoying. 
Anyhow, I am an American with the opportunity to sub off my old boss' former employer(many more I hope). Since my first post, I've kinda found some of the answers, but one part I'm unsure of is...If I paid my crew $40 a Square, does that account for the tear-off too, or is that another whatever a square added on? I mean, would I still pay $40 if it was a new house(no tear-off)? 

Plus, Do you think the initial company pays me extra for a single layer tear-off, but I just tell my guys its part of the deal @ $40 alone?
(i.e.: Company pays me $90 a square to install + $90 a square to tear-off??)
As to my burden....I'm going to be just starting out. I am thinking about investing in a truck and dump trailer, but I can rent dumpsters until then. 
Bottom line: My crew has the people, tools, van and knowledge. I have the jobs to go to, plus I'll check on the quality of the job & fix snags.
P.S.--I appreciate your time and help with my post.


----------

